# Pôr do sol no Pico do Areeiro



## Azathoth (22 Nov 2022 às 21:34)

Ida ao Pico do Areeiro (ilha da Madeira) e ver o pôr do sol. Ao subir, imenso nevoeiro fazendo temer o pior mas ao chegar um pouco antes do topo, céu azul e mar de nuvens. A temperatura estava baixa (talvez entre 5 a 8ºC) e muito vento.

Vou partilhar aqui algumas fotos desse momento:







Vista para o Pico das Torres com 1851 metros de altitude.


----------



## Azathoth (23 Nov 2022 às 22:17)

Pormenor do Pico das Torres, 4ª montanha mais alta de Portugal, 2ª da Madeira.


----------



## Azathoth (30 Nov 2022 às 21:24)

Enquanto esperava pelo pôr do sol, deu-me na cabeça fazer um auto retrato da moda para o instagram:


----------

